# Local or imported?



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you buy your Hay locally or do you import. If you buy imported how is the quality affected by the long distances? Is it also far more expensive or can you get imported Hay that is cheaper?


----------



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

It has to be ocal as we have no problem with supplies, otherwise the Imports should be only for emergency. In any sort of food stuffs, local is the better option as the nutrients are more vivid.


----------



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

Local only at the moment because it is better for Ecological reasons too. Less transport costs, pollution etc. Only in emergency I would go farther afield, if there was not a choice that is.


----------

